# Now this is a piece of MOW equipment



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Check this thing out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jea5a_yYA_s

David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting, too bad they didn't show it really doing anything.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Interesting, too bad they didn't show it really doing anything.


Here you go John....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QewDmO5JUgQ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool, interesting machine.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wonder what American OSHA would say about getting UNDER a machine that was resting on it's own hydraulic mechanism?


----------



## Mr Ron (Dec 8, 2014)

The original transformer.


----------



## Cobratrooper11 (Mar 4, 2015)

mr ron said:


> the original transformer.


:d lol!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> Wonder what American OSHA would say about getting UNDER a machine that was resting on it's own hydraulic mechanism?


Was thinking that too, Aussie OH&S wouldn't allow it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Boy, the dandelions on my lawn wouldn't stand a chance against that thing!


----------

